# Strummin' with the Devil



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow! Some serious bluegrass pickers on here. For those that didn't catch it on Leno last week, this is a bluegrass VanHalen tribute album. DLR guests on a couple of tunes (Jump & Jamie's Cryin). Jump sounds hilarious and Dave's at his Lounge Lizard best, but I've never heard such a good version of Jamie's Cryin'. 
The banjo Eruption ain't half bad either! 

If you are or were a fan of VanHalen and like bluegrass, you should give it a listen.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds cool I'll be sure to check it out.....


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

I heard about this project some time ago. Like, it was some crazy rumour that would never happen, right? 
Then a couple of weeks ago I got a sampling and WOW was I blown away.
It's one thing to write a cross over tune. You know, one that would play on country as well as pop stations. But to write one that you know was going to be a hit... you got a better chance at Lotto.
So, how about taking a country tune and turning it on it's side? Funk it up, add lots of electric effects and you get country / pop or what ever they are calling it these days. Been there, done that, it's old news
BUT.... To take heavy metal, pop / rock classics and make 'em..... drum roll please, pure BLUEGRASS! It's pure genius!
It's da BOMB! I she-it you not!
Yes, David Lee Roth does do a couple of tracks. Now here is where it really gets scary. He does just as good a job singing 'em countrified as he did wailin' 'em as a rocker. (and I'm a DLR Van Halen fan, not a big Sammy Hagar Van Halen fan)
Now you may not agree but at least give it a listen. Head over to your local music centre, (the one that let's you hear before you buy). Or if you have high speed try the tracks on the website. Check it out at Strummin' with the Devil .com 
I gair-run-tee you'll be amazed. At the very least you'll be amused. Heck I can't stop laughing out loud when I hear the bluegrass version of Eddie's biggest claim to fame, Eruption as played on the banjo.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Iron Horse is involved I see. They are a great band. I have some of their stuff and its excellent. They do covers of lots of metal bands...........
http://www.ironhorsebluegrass.com/


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

look what I found james... http://petersreviews.com/videos/David_Lee_Roth_-_Jump.wmv 


i hope this works..


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I played in a Bluegrass band for a bit back in the late 70,s. Those festivals were some of the best parties ever. I,ll have to check this disc out.


----------

